# Keeping your GSD occupied



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Just wondering what others are doing to keep their GSDs' mind occupied while you are gone..... What keeps them busy? I give Mercury a squeaky, or a kong before I leave for work, but I would like to find something a little more "stimulating" for him to do. Are there good toys out there that really make them think? Suggestions???

Holly


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Silvermoon said:


> What keeps them busy?


I have 3 cats but the youngest one is my GSD's best friend. I am pretty sure they wrestle and chase each other all day. I have evidence that something silly is going on. :crazy:



Silvermoon said:


> I give Mercury a squeaky, or a kong before I leave for work, but I would like to find something a little more "stimulating" for him to do. Are there good toys out there that really make them think? Suggestions???


A kong with some peanut butter, put some kibble in a Tug-A-Jug or get an Everlasting Treat Ball. My GSD has a Raccoon toy that has no stuffing, it's just a long carcass and he throws the thing around by himself. He loves it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If I'm gone it's usually no more than 5-6 hours..Jag is crated, Masi and Jynx are loose in the house..

Now that Masi is older and more settled in the house, I usually come home to find her lounging on the couch watching TV 

When I leave, usually everyone is pretty happy, because they each get a big biscuit and something to gnaw on


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Mercury doesn't get upset when I leave. I don't crate him, but he stays in a GSD "safe room" (pretty much empty), while I am gone. He can empty a Kong in about 3 minutes. I will have to look for the Everlasting treat ball...haven't heard of that. I am looking forward to when he can have run of the house when I am gone... he is only 14 months now and constantly "busy". 

Thanks for your ideas.

Holly


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Do you freeze the kong? They last a little longer that way.


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

"Cool" tip......


Holly


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm not gone that much since I work from home, but when I am, I make sure he's gotten plenty of exercise and is tired out so he sleeps the whole time. I don't crate him anymore but he's usually in the same spot he was when I left.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

Mine are worked daily so I do not find an issue with bored dogs when left alone as they use that time to rest.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

GermanShepherds6800 said:


> Mine are worked daily so I do not find an issue with bored dogs when left alone as they use that time to rest.


Same here. Abby gets plenty of exercise and stimulation. She stays in an enclosed breezeway and pretty much shuts down while we are away.


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

It's not that there is a problem... he isn't chewing the doors or anything. We get lots of exercise, and when I am home he is VERY BUSY!! Most days we throw the ball over 200 times plus walking, truck rides and wrestling with his Jack Russell brother and lately chasing bees. So, it seemed like it would be good to have something for him to do other than stare at the wall all day.

Holly


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

They use that time as down time. I would not worry about it as long as there is plenty of exercise.


----------

